# Beef jerky dip???



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Is this stuff safe. I want to use this cause I don't want cancer. Anyone no


----------



## BigRed911 (May 31, 2011)

If you are talking about the beef jerky that comes in the plastic "dip" like can then yes it is fine, all it is really is ground up beef jerky, which is why no ID is required to purchase it. They made it look like a dip can to be "cool" I guess, beats me.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Passes time fishing, airsoft, and in school. Just put it in an altoids can cause were allowed to have mints. 
Does it taste good. What flav is the best


----------



## BigRed911 (May 31, 2011)

As far as I know there is just the beef jerky flavor. I bought the stuff back when I was in high school, which was a while ago. What kind of airsoft guns do you have? I've got a classic army M4 at home.. bought a $250 internal upgrade from airsplat and they didn't send me the pinion gear and they refuse to do so. I also have a MilSpec Glock 17 that's airsoft, its incredible how much it looks like my real Glock 17. Haven't mistaken the airsoft M4 as my M4 yet haha. There are kids that decided to shoot at my truck with their airsoft guns.. which is why I upgraded my M4.. It seems like they have kind of quit... not sure if that's because of the uniform and them noticing that I don't leave the house without my Glock 23 holstered on my hip. Kids these days..


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

That is hilarious. I have a ak47 blowback and it sick. Made a hole in my friends leg once. I've got an acu uni and my teams called FS(forgotten sOldiers). We play down in NC at xtreme kombat for the scenarios. One comin up called iglo white based on real mission. June 11 24 hour scenario


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

That is hilarious. I have a ak47 blowback and it sick. Made a hole in my friends leg once. I've got an acu uni, ripple boots (tan) and my teams called FS(forgotten sOldiers). We play down in NC at xtreme kombat for the scenarios. One comin up called iglo white based on real mission. June 11 24 hour scenario


----------

